# cnc Mach3 Software



## silverfox61 (Aug 22, 2014)

(Mach3 Softward). Will a Demo download of Mach3 allow me to test my motors or do I need to go ahead and buy it now.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Richard I can't help with your question. I'm sure someone will come along and be able to answer it for you.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

a demo will run 500 lines of code


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes the demo version will allow you to run G-code. However it limits the code to 500 lines. 

You can get a copy of the Demo software here Mach3 CNC CONTROLLER SOFTWARE - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## ve3sqb (Nov 7, 2014)

take a look at linuxcnc. It's free and doesn't has the timing problems of running on windows. You do not need to know linux and can install it as a second operating system on a windows computer


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am going to download this and give it a try with my machine 
do you have any hard copies of the screens


----------



## ve3sqb (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't have any pics of the screen but you can see it on the linuxcnc.org site. They also have a very good forum for help.


----------

